

New Flickr looks stunning - dits59
https://www.flickr.com

======
pavlov
Why override scrolling for this fake "subpages within a tall page" concept? It
feels horrible, at least on a MacBook Pro trackpad. Maybe it's fine on a
mouse.

~~~
nodata
I use arrow keys/page up/page down. It works well, but that's hardly normal.

------
aw3c2
It makes my CPU fan spin up with 100% utilisation of one core and does not let
me scroll. Definitely not looking forward to visiting it again.

~~~
dits59
For me, it worked smoothly - may be a browser issue.

